# Sabiki Rigs



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Are sabiki rigs worth buying for the pier? Do they catch anything besides baitfish? Thinking of tipping them with fishbites. Any tips?


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I caught 100's of pin fish on NC piers with those rigs. In rivers they catch shad when running.
T


----------



## bob733 (Jul 3, 2015)

For a buck and change at Walmart, you probably can not go wrong. That being said, long before Sabiki rigs came out, we (old timers) use to use Nr 10 gold hooks. We would make 4 or 5 inline loops and put 1 hook on each loop. Then put a quarter ounce sinker (or half ounce), on the bottom and go for it. We caught all the bait fish we wanted. In fact, just last week one pirate tackle store owner wanted to charge me 7 bucks for a floral carbon sabikie rig!! I said no way, bought gold hooks and made my own. Caught pilchards on every cast.

So, if you don't mind taking the time to make your own rig, buy the hooks. Otherwise, go to wally world and spend the buck and change.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Floral carbon. Lol! 

Yes tip the hooks with fishbites. All you will catch is bait fish. Spots, greenbacks, menhaden if you can find a school. My daughter was even catching little black sea bass last year. Nobody was catching anything and she was pulling them up 3 to 4 at a time. All the old timers at the end of the pier were cheering her on. Good times. Btw if you are looking to catch something bigger on a multi hook rig, try a mackerel tree. Catch blues and spanish off the end of the pier.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

How active are the mackerel trees? Highly successful?


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Active? I assume you mean the retrieve. Fast retrieve /jigging motion. They are very successful if spanish/blues are in the area which depends on tides and water clarity and choppiness and other factors. Also use a spoon/jigfish/diamond jig for the weight.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Best way too catch bait fish other then a cast net.They work great I've caught stuff as big as a puppy drum ,spot ,croaker,grey trout ,spec trout,sea bass,porgys,trigger etc list goes on.. The mackeral tree work good as well. I fish the Chesapeake bay area with these a lot.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I like Sabiki Rigs ..... Lots of useful purposes, I've watched the Comm Boys bail Blowtoads with em on Cape Point .... Over a dollar a lb at the fish house and they were dragging em in 8 at a time ..... Very adaptable rig ... IMO .... River


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Yes, I have caught a bunch of blowtoads on these rigs. I tip them with a tiny squid strip. The toads will bite the hook off sometimes so bring some extra


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Illegal in Maryland unless you cut the rig down to 2 hooks


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Green Cart said:


> Illegal in Maryland unless you cut the rig down to 2 hooks


Not a big deal if you ask me, if bait is present one hook is all one needs. It's actually a good thing since one will wind up with three separate bait rigs that are easier to store and reuse. Before I bought a sabiki pole, I would cut mine in half, down to three hooks.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Got Fish? said:


> Are sabiki rigs worth buying for the pier? Do they catch anything besides baitfish? Thinking of tipping them with fishbites. Any tips?


My wife uses a 5 hook Sabiki for flounder off the pier with reasonable success - no bait. I've use Sabiki no bait for snapper blues and schooled trout from the pier. I've also used them on a regular basis with a bit of bloodworm fishbites for spot both from pier and boat. You do have to take into consideration what size hooks you need on the rig for your targeted species. Hope this helps.


----------

